# Internen Sollwert bei Danfoss FC100



## drivin (20 Januar 2012)

Ich bin z.Z. dabei einen alten Drehzahlsteller eines Rückkühlwerks durch einen Danfoss FC100 FU zu ersetzen. Als ich bei der Auswahl des FUs den Begriff "Festsollwert 1(2,3)" las ging ich davon aus, dass ich hier intern einen Sollwert vorgeben kann, der z.B. durch die digitalen Eingänge 32 und 33 angewählt werden kann. Nur leider scheint es als hätte ich diese Parameter etwas missverstanden, da sich dieser Sollwert augenscheinlich auf die prozentuale Ansteuerung des Antriebs bezieht.

Hat jemand eine Idee ob sich der Sollwert überhaut intern programmieren lässt?


----------



## SAGJA (21 Januar 2012)

Ja, der Festsollwert (Festdrehzahl) lässt sich parametrieren.
Der Festsollwert muss gesetzt werden und ein DI (KL32/ 33) gewählt werden.
Gibt im Menü noch an einem weiteren Unterpunkt um den Festsollwert zu verwenden, müsstest da mal im Handbuch nachlesen.
Bedienhandbuch vorhanden?


----------



## magus111 (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo 

zum ersten eine Frage du hast einen FC 102 für ein Ruhrwerk geplant / eingesetzt hast du bedacht das du damit nur Quadratischen Strom zur verfügung hast?
Zu deiner Frage mann kann den Sollwert in der 300 er Gruppe( sollwert Grenzen) einstellen Ich meine das war die 300 er aber Sollwert Grenzen ist richtig. Wenn du das gemacht hast wird der Sollwert in % unter Sollwert einstellungen eingestellt. Da steht aber eine Super beschreibung im Programirhandbuch des FC´s unter Festsollwerte drin. Wichtig ist das Programierhadbuch zu nehmen. Mit der FC Serie kann man mehr als einen Festsollwert beschalten Festsolwert 0 ist zumbeispiel immer Aktiv wenn kein´Eingang geschaltet ist, Festsollwert 1 würde dan in Parameter **.1 eingestellt (** weiß ich im moment nicht aus den Kopf)Wie der Festsollwert 1 geschaltet wird kann man wiederum bei Digitale eingänge einstellen es ist ziehmlich egal welchen zu nimmst es sollte blos ein freier sein. Aus stielgünden würde ich die 27 und 29 auch nicht nehmen weil diese auch als Ausgang genutzt werden können. Am besten ist wie oben beschrieben 32 oder 33. Diesen einfach mit "Festsollwert 1 " belegen und schon hast du 2 Drehzahlen. Wenn du mehr haben willst kanste 33 dazunehmen. Wie schon gesagt das steht super im Handbuch beschrieben wenn ich wieder an meinen Festrechner bin kann ich die Seite gerne einstellen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Magus111
P.S. Prüfe ob du ein Quadratisches Verhalten hast sonst kann die der Antrieb mit Überstrom ausfallen!


----------



## Imudo (22 Januar 2012)

Moin,
hast du dein Problem schon gelößt ?

Wenn nicht schau mal hier http://www.beck-elektrotechnik.de/danfoss-antriebstechnik/downloads/80-fc102.
Im Praxishandbuch findest du verschiedene Beispiele. Solltest du nur eine Drehzahl bzw. Motor aus brauchen,
kannst du auch den FU, beim Start, einfach auf die min. Drehzahl einstellen.


Gruß Imudo


----------



## magus111 (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo 

So als Anhang der Passende Auszug des Handbuches.
http://www.techniker-klasse.de/upload/doc_MG11CB03.pdf

Viel spaß.
Magus111


----------



## drivin (23 Januar 2012)

Das Problem allerdings ist, dass ich keine Festdrehzahl benötige sondern eine fest parametrierte Führungsgröße (KL.32 -> 6°C; KL.33 ->27°C) die wiederrum auf dem PID-Regler wirkt und nach der Temperatur am Eingang 53 regelt.

@Magnus111: Kein Rührwerk sondern ein Rückkühlwerk bzw. im speziellen einen Verflüssiger mit Ventilatoren.

Ich finde den Begriff Festsollwert alles andere als durchsichtig, da ein Sollwert nicht einfach nur eine Festdrehzahl sein kann.


----------



## drivin (23 Januar 2012)

Ich bin jetzt endlich schon mal so weit, dass ich per PID den Sollwert (20-21) vorgebe. Ich frage mich jetzt nur, wie ich zwischen den Sollwerten umschalten kann.


----------



## Imudo (23 Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen...
meinst du einen analogen Sollwert z.B. 0-10V oder 0(4)-20mA ?
Oder willst du drei verschiedene Festwerte in Temperaturstufen ansteuern ?
Wie wurde den der Drehzahlsteller bisher angesteuert ?


----------



## doctorVLT (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

also willst du die Temp regeln. Der FC 100 hat nen Regler aber entweder brauchst du einen Tempfühler mit McB ERweiterungsoption oder einen Bezug Sollwert zu Temperatur.

Der Regler kann dann in Gruppe 20 eingestellt werden. Der Sollwert ist standardmäßig auf KL53 (analog 0-10) eingestellt...kann aber in Guppe 3-15 ff eingestellt werden.
Es gibt im Handbuch dazu schöne Bespiele oder in der Fibel "Aus der Praxis für die Praxis" als PDF.

Ist kein Akt.

Downloadbar bei Danfoss unter vlt.de oder Servicepartner Beck Elektrotechnik (www.beck-elektrotechnik.de/attachments/110_Aus%2520der%2520Praxis%2520f%25C3%25BCr%2520die%2520Praxis%2520FC100%2520MZAPA233.pdf+danfoss+aus+der+Praxis+f%C3%BCr+die+Praxis&hl=de&gl=de&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEEShJ79TD7QK_4Llguh11q9sggmsCdTCMSmpOhufdf4GGAw1tavQEgghv9OnCZca6YHI6o-Q1i_jav5E4wBYbf_juoIozYq427wuOY14qlvLZn8KVsOcidTri0ggq8r674SkTEJMD&sig=AHIEtbQ80WEiEFd3bhYGZiBIAMoyaznnGQ)

oder googeln!

Gruß und bitte Rückinfo geben


----------



## drivin (23 Januar 2012)

@Imudo
Ich möchte intern Temperatursollwerte fest einstellen, welche durch digitale Eingänge angesteuert werden: Kl.32 -> SW1: 6°C; Kl.33 -> SW2: 27°C. Einen "echten" externen Sollwert gibt es also nicht.

@all
Ich bin mittlerweile so weit, dass ich im internen PID-Regler einen Sollwert parametriere. Nun bleibt noch das Problem des zweiten Sollwertes sowie der Umschaltung zwischen den Sollwerte.


----------



## magus111 (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo 

Wenn du 2 Feste Werte einstellen willst kann man das auch mit den Festsollwerten machen dafür sind die da. 
Du musst blos den Internen Sollwert1 auf 0 lassen. Weiterhin brauchst du für einen PID Regler auch eine Rückführungsgröße was ganz wichtig ist.
@ driven Das Wort "Festdrehzahl" kommt aus der Historie bei den Geräten und ist einfach so geblieben man könnte es auch Festsollwert 1 usw. nennen. Früher wahren die FU´s nur Drehzahlsteller.

eine frage habe ich noch zu deiner Anwendung wenn du 27 C° erreicht hast muss der dann schneller werden oder langsamer? das hat was mit dem Invers zu tuehen. 

mfg 
magus111


----------



## Imudo (24 Januar 2012)

naja... meinst du wie in der angebenen Fibel "Aus der Praxis für die Praxis" auf Seite 8 ?
 Damit kannst du dir drei Festwerte parametrieren.
Das sind dann die Klemmen 29,32 und 33.


----------



## magus111 (24 Januar 2012)

Hallo 

naja das ist binar geschaltet man kann da in einen Parametersatz 8 Sollwerte eingeben. Wenn man dann noch durch die Parametersätze schaltet dan schafft man sogar mehr.
mfg 
magus111


----------



## doctorVLT (1 Februar 2012)

Problem / Anwendung gelöst ???????????????????????????????


----------

